# Awnings



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,
Well I've tried for a while now to flog some stuff in various places, & now times running out on me! I have a privacy room for a fiamma f50 zip awning. It was on my last van, & I used it twice. Also with the last van came a Harrison hightop deluxe driveaway awning with tall annexe. Never put it up, just stashed it in the garage where its been ever since. I'd sooner see it put to use rather than bin it.
Anyone want these awnings, come & get them or those recycling center scavengers get to supplement their income from me!!

Cheers,

CREAKY


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Why's time running out Creaky?
I know what you mean about recycling scavengers if your talking about Milton.



Any other freebie's :lol:


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Times running out because of house clearance/ let.No room for anything much, hence the give aways. Gonna try life in the van for a time.
CREAKY


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi, if still available would be interested in the Harrison awning if you think would be suitable for a Hobby. May only need it if daughter decides to come away with us
Regards Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you were near me I would take the F50 zip awning, dont suppose you are attending the Newark Show?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Creaky, you have a pm :wink:


----------



## johnros (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Creaky,

If the Fiamma awning is still up for grabs I could make use of it.

I live in Portsmouth but I could come up to you on Friday or the weekend if you like.

Thanks for offering

John


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi folks,
Thanks for all the replies, & sorry for my late one, ( I love shifts). The f50 zip has now gone I'm afraid.
I still have a couple of porch awnings going cheap though!!!!
zack you have a pm.

Cheers,

CREAKY


----------



## kpnuts (Mar 8, 2010)

hi do you still have any awing going?


----------



## MAJORTAFF (May 30, 2010)

Hi from Paul /Lisa we have just purchased our first motorhome following my retirement due to ill health,we are very excited and along with our two bedlingtons are off soon I DID NOT EXPECT the extra bits and pieces needed.if your kind offer for the drive away awning isstill avable would you be so kindto let us know,we are just joined motor home fact and finding it very helpfull

kind regards Paul/Lisa

[email protected]


----------

